# A new Challenge! Tru-Indian™ Head Penny



## seamus7227 (Jul 22, 2012)

I decided it was time to take a break and cut something out for myself. Just recently I posted an add in the classifieds for a specific kind of coin: An Indian Head Penny in AU condition or better for a project I am working on. And (Bruce Robbins)BRobbins629 came through for me with this coin. This coin will be cast over a Copperhead Snakeskin and put on a Gran Torino Rollerball pen.





This is before cutting obviously!





....and the results after cutting!:biggrin:

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## skamrath1 (Jul 22, 2012)

I cant wait to see it brother!


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow, that is in beautiful condition. Nicely done on the cutting!


----------



## DestinTurnings (Jul 22, 2012)

That coin cut up makes me cry a little...


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 22, 2012)

DestinTurnings said:


> That coin cut up makes me cry a little...



Yeah i used to cry before i would begin cutting on these old coins, especially when the are in such great shape, but i suppose i've gotten used to it now. :biggrin:


----------



## SteveG (Jul 22, 2012)

You are a HARDENED, COIN_CUTTING CRIMINAL!:wink:


----------



## thewishman (Jul 23, 2012)

Gorgeous! The idea of a cooper head on a copperhead is great. Love to see where you are going with your own art form. NPGJ*



*Nice Penny, Good Job!


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 23, 2012)

*Here is a little history behind the coin:


Indian Head Cent*

                                       The Indian Head Cent was the second series of small cents produced  by the United States Mint. The series was introduced in 1859 after just  two years of production for the previous flying eagle design,  which had experienced striking problems. The new design was adopted in  an attempt to address these problems by better balancing the obverse and  reverse relief elements to achieve better metal flow. Ultimately, it  would take a composition change to fully address the striking issues.  After this modification, the series would continue to be produced until  1909.




 The obverse design features the head of Liberty, facing left and  wearing an Indian headdress with the band inscribed “Liberty”. The words  “United States of America” surround, with the date positioned below.  The original reverse design used only in 1859 featured a thin wreath of  laurel, tied with a bow at the base. The denomination “One Cent” appears  within. From 1860 until the conclusion of the series, the reverse  design featured a thicker wreath of oak leaves, with three arrows tied  at the base and a union shield above.
 The design for the Indian Head Cent was created by James B. Longacre.  A popular story within numismatic lore is that the model for the design  was Longacre’s young daughter named Sarah, who had adorned an Indian  headdress either while at play or during a visit from a Native American  chief. The legend states that Longacre was struck by the image and  immediately made a sketch, which later became the basis for the coin  design. The story has been disputed by some and there are similarities  of the profile to some of the designer’s earlier work.
 Indian Head Cents were struck in usually large quantities for the  duration of the series from 1859 to 1909. The notable exceptions are the  key date 1877 and the issues for the final two years of the series  struck at the San Francisco Mint.

*Design and Composition Changes*

 The series underwent both design and composition changes during its  five decade span. After just one year of production, the thin laurel  wreath on the reverse was replaced by a thicker wreath of oak leaves  surmounted by a shield. Some have cited an effort to improve the  striking quality of the coins as the motivation. Others have cited the  inclusion of the union shield at the top as propaganda to promote  nationalism in order to prevent civil war.




 Other design changes which occurred during the series were less  dramatic. The designer’s initial “L” was added to the lower ribbon on  the obverse in 1864. For this year, coins can be found either “with L”  or with “no L”. In 1886, the placement of the word “America” on was  shifted towards the top of the coin.
 Initially, the Indian Head Cents were struck with a composition of  88% copper and 12% nickel, with a weight of 4.67 grams. The composition  was difficult to work, resulting in the striking issues which had been  experienced for small cents since their introduction. The price of  nickel was also rising, pushing up the price of production.  Additionally, the copper-nickel pieces were hoarded during the Civil War  years. The solution was found by changing the composition to bronze,  which consisted of 95% copper, 3% tin, and 2% zinc. The planchets used  were also noticeably thinner and with a lower weight of 3.11 grams.
*Highlights and Rarities*
*1877* – This issue is a well known key date and  always in demand as such. The reported mintage was 852,500 pieces,  although the availability of the issue suggests that the actual number  might be less. Expert Rick Snow has suggested that only 200,000 coins  were struck. Whatever the actual number, this coin is rare in all grades  and hard to find with good eye appeal.
*1909-S* – This coin was issued in the final coin for  the series and represented only the second cent produced at the San  Francisco Mint. The 1909-S Indian Head Cent carries the lowest reported  mintage of the series at 309,000 pieces. A great deal of this original  mintage was soon removed from circulation and hoarded, making the coins  not as rare as the mintage suggests. However, the coin does remain an  important and historic issue within this popular series.


*Specifications*

        Designer James B. Longacre   Dates 1859-1909   Mints Philadelphia, San Francisco   Composition 88% Copper, 12% Nickel (1859-1864)   
95% Copper, 5% Tin and Zinc (1864-1909)   Weight 4.67 grams (1859-1864)   
3.11 grams (1864-1909)   Diameter 19 mm


----------



## hanau (Jul 23, 2012)

looks good, 
I tried to cut a coin out today and form it around a tube. it really is not that easy to do.
Ended up having to go and buy a 3.5 reading glasses so i could see where I was cutting.
But nowhere near the quality of work you do.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jul 23, 2012)

DestinTurnings said:


> That coin cut up makes me cry a little...


At least some folks will now get to admire the coin.  It's been sitting in a box in my closet for about 50 years. 

Nice clean cut Seamus.  I guess you do have steady hands.


----------

